# The Bulldog - A Kind Word



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It's easy to ignore the conventional, traditional smooth bulldog amidst the many stunning freehands and finishes that abound. There is a certain element of "seen one, seen 'em all" where a bulldog is concerned. I admit that I was a bulldog overlooker until one happened to fall into my hands.... Now, I'm a bulldog booster.

The bulldog is a very recognizable pipe. Like, recognized as what everybodys grandfather had. Like, old fashioned. One of the many classics, they have been around, always the same and frankly, lacking much drama.

After a period of enjoying a conventional bulldog it slowly dawned on me why this plain jane collection of angles has endured. Like the distances between bases on a baseball diamond (if they were 100 feet apart a steal would be impossible; if they were 80 feet apart a catchers throw from home plate to 2nd base would be too easy) the geometry of the pipe is practically perfect for hand, thumb and index finger. The rise of an expanding bowl diameter from a diamond shaped shank is unlikely looking, yet natural to the hand - either hand. It's ambidextrous.

The straight pipe swabs easily mid-smoke and the traditional saddle bit is easy in the mouth. Since I'm much a bit-biter I have leaned to bent pipes for the comfortable "hang" but now concede that even a largish bulldog made from the right (light) briar is not in the least uncomfortable to leave between the teeth.

The swell of the bowl is very nice in the hand - the thickest wood at mid-smoke. For me, mid-bowl is also where significant ash first accumulates and where a bowl may start to heat up. it seems like a sensible place for thick wood. And the thin wood, at the top of the bowl, makes for easy lighting.

I like the shape now - it has merits that are not obvious at a glance but seem very obvious once you try one. The entire design is, as if, by design. 

Except I haven't figured out what the ring around the bowl is for. It must be there for something.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The bull dog (bent or straight) and bent rhodesian are definately may favorites of the traditional pipe shapes. Now I have a reason to say why. Thanks!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm with you on bulldogs, straight or bent. I've always thought of them as an early attemp at ergonomics. My favorite shape, by far. But I can't help you with the ring.p


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I have no idea what you're getting at. :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

madurofan said:


> I have no idea what you're getting at. :r


I'm sure it will come to you. Stick with it. Try smoking two at a time.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'm sure it will come to you. Stick with it. Try smoking two at a time.


Didn't realize it was my favorite shape until I acquired rack full. Very comfortable in the teeth or the hand. Just a natural for a quiet, relaxing smoke.


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

I love Bullys and Rhodies. Nice post.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've read somewhere that the rings are designed to cool the bowl faster, but have no idea how this would work or even if it is true. I just got my first bull, and am going to soon dedicate VA's to it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Except I haven't figured out what the ring around the bowl is for. It must be there for something.


mine don't have rings (for her pleasure), as mine is sandblasted.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Darn it, Dan. Now why did you go and do that??? Now I have to buy one:tg


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just bought a #999 Pete, making the 3rd bulldog I own. Love the shape. All are bent, however...I've yet to see a straight bulldog that calls (barks) to me.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Very cool post. I've always like the bull dog shape. Never smoked one, but as far as looks go its a classic. In the next few weeks here in the pipe forum, I can see lots of pics of "new bulldog purchases". Just a haunch though, just a haunch.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

sepia5 said:


> I've read somewhere that the rings are designed to cool the bowl faster, but have no idea how this would work or even if it is true. I just got my first bull, and am going to soon dedicate VA's to it.


Yes it would give the bowl a very slightly greater surface area thus fascilitating cooling, but difference would be negligable at best. I would suspect the grooves are only a decorative feature that seems to have become common to almost all bulldogs.

F. Prefect


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Evil pusher-gorillas!! Trying to make me buy a new pipe...

Now I'm going to order one...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Darn it, Dan. Now why did you go and do that??? Now I have to buy one:tg


Lets get real, people. Nobody, and I mean nobody (except Marianne - get a Pete w/o the P-Lip), has to get a bulldog because of this thread. I realize every thread carries some element of risk for the reader but there is nothing here forcing anyone (except Marianne - Tinsky sure makes some striking contemporary versions) to actually go get one.

So relax, read, muse, have a coffee and don't feel obligated to buy another pipe because of this silly little post (except Marianne - who is by now yearning for a Dunhill, and who could blame her?).

Jeepers. Howzabout some Brie and Saltines to go with that whine?

(Marianne only: some of those old Saseini 4- and 8-dot dawgs are real killers.)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> mine don't have rings (for her pleasure), as mine is sandblasted.


:r 
I had to read this three times.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Just bought a #999 Pete, making the 3rd bulldog I own. Love the shape. All are bent, however...I've yet to see a straight bulldog that calls (barks) to me.


The Pete 999 is actually a Rhodesian. The shank is round while in a bulldog its a diamond. I love them both.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks to this thread I've got my eye on a very nice, slightly used, Mark Tinskey bulldog. I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

monsoon said:


> ... however...I've yet to see a straight bulldog that calls (barks) to me.


This was my (Marianne's  ) situation until I had one in my (Marianne's ) hand. The looking was not nearly as inspiring as the actual feel.

The perfection of the design was not obvious until the angles meshed with my (Marianne'sp ) hand.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I've always liked the look of the bulldog, just haven't found one that's caught my eye to say "I've got to have that."


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I know what you are trying to do, Dan. I already bought a box of cigars this month(or was it two) and I have to wait before I can buy a pipe...you are trying to push me down the bulldog slope. And you know what they say about dogs-you should have two so they don't get lonely.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> And you know what they say about dogs-you should have two so they don't get lonely.


:r They're just like one Lay's Potato Chip, aren't they?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I really think this is a dangerous and precipitous slope right here. I just ordered a bulldog yesterday, then threw another pipe in to get free shipping. Then I went to De La Concha this afternoon to grab a couple sticks and they had a lovely Bent Rhodesian (Petersen) sitting on the wall, staring me down... So I had to buy it. Anyone know a good place to get a pipe rack?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Anyone know a good place to get a pipe rack?


Don't know about racks. This thread is about bulldog pipes, pairs of dogs, the faux-bulldog Rhodesian (Zimbabwe, these days) and potato chips. Stupid of me to say - it's about racks now, too, isn't it?

A rack of ribs would be good for dinner, followed by a nice bulldog pulled down from the pipe rack and stuffed with...


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Is there a way to block threads such as this one or any others that prod at my urge to spend money I don't have. Because sheer will at this point just left for the BnM. It looks like I'm on my own, oh god, is that my wallet in my pocket. I think theres a credit card or two in there... ... .. .


----------



## nrg (Feb 15, 2007)

The first pipe I bought was a Bjarne Handmade Bulldog!! For me it's still the nicest smoke I own for aromatics. I definitely will be buying a couple more before this addicting hobby is over with!! hehe


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

To the weak among you - you know who your are.

I was just saying how surprised I was by the unexpected functionality of the bulldog shape in my hand. I was neither hinting anyone else should buy one nor was I suggesting you will be somehow incomplete without one in your possession. I was only saying it's one of many classic pipe shapes that is easily ignored, perhaps due to it's very ubiquitous (look it up if you need to) nature.

Anyhow, the classic shapes are famous for a reason and perhaps you have found one, other than a bulldog, that has special merits in your eyes. I would rather hear about a silly old pipe you think is special than for anyone to buy a bulldog just becasue I happen to like it.

:r Yes, yes. I was just kidding!!!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm kind of partial to bulldogs...

And we don't even have to ask what he's smokin'!!

Bobby


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> I'm kind of partial to bulldogs...
> 
> And we don't even have to ask what he's smokin'!!
> 
> Bobby


it's things like this that kept me from trying one for so long. Ugh. I mean, Uga.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> it's things like this that kept me from trying one for so long. Ugh. I mean, Uga.


The trick is to wipe the dawg slobber off the stem before pokin' it in your mouth! Or just don't share your pipes with your dawg... he probably needs his own anyways! 

And heck... I don't remember seeing any Peterson "Tarheels" or Savinelli "Seminoles" ... so I guess you have to smoke one of the pipes named in the honor of the glorious UGA!!!

Go Dawgs (both kinds)!
Bobby


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hydrated said:


> The trick is to wipe the dawg slobber off the stem before pokin' it in your mouth! Or just don't share your pipes with your dawg... he probably needs his own anyways!
> 
> And heck... I don't remember seeing any Peterson "Tarheels" or Savinelli "Seminoles" ... so I guess you have to smoke one of the pipes named in the honor of the glorious UGA!!!
> 
> ...


HTH did I get dragged into this????? I've only got one corn cob and one straight stem....


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> The trick is to wipe the dawg slobber off the stem before pokin' it in your mouth! Or just don't share your pipes with your dawg... he probably needs his own anyways!
> 
> And heck... I don't remember seeing any Peterson "Tarheels" or Savinelli "Seminoles" ... so I guess you have to smoke one of the pipes named in the honor of the glorious UGA!!!
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a Terrapin carved meerschaum... no luck yet.

Fear The Turtle!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> I've been looking for a Terrapin carved meerschaum... no luck yet.
> 
> Fear The Turtle!


I love the ornate stem on this one...

Turtles... hah!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> I love the ornate stem on this one...
> 
> Turtles... hah!


And what a big bowl!:r


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> it's things like this that kept me from trying one for so long. Ugh. I mean, Uga.


What the hell's a Uga? inquiring mind(s) want to know? And does it apply only to the cute little dog or only the pipe.

BTW Mister M., it's amazing what a little cyanoacrylate clue can do when re-assembling a cracked meerchaum. The shank snapped completely off right at the bowl with 2 more fissures extending along each side of the bowl. So far so good and the color in some parts has already begun to take on a rouge color.

I can't really be sure what caused the cracks to begin. It happened on the 
5th or 6th bowl at the very end of the smoke and pipe had actually cooled somewhat from the higher temperatures earlier when I felt a "click" of sorts  and noticed the circular crack around the shank that easily broke apart as I attempted to unscrew the bit. The cracks along the bowl developed later, but they're sealed and nothing new has shown up in the 2 or 3 half bowls I've smoked today. I actually suspected there might be a problem with cracking as fast as that meerchaum transfers heat, but found nothing on the web that mentioned it as problem. I must have some bad meerchaum.

F. Prefect


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> HTH did I get dragged into this????? I've only got one corn cob and one straight stem....


That was pretty darn rude of the mutt, wasn't it? Jawjuh... hrummmph.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

F. Prefect said:


> What the hell's a Uga? inquiring mind(s) want to know? And does it apply only to the cute little dog or only the pipe.


 Ask the mutt (Hydrated).



> BTW Mister M., it's amazing what a little cyanoacrylate clue can do when re-assembling a cracked meerchaum. The shank snapped completely off right at the bowl with 2 more fissures extending along each side of the bowl. So far so good and the color in some parts has already begun to take on a rouge color.
> 
> I can't really be sure what caused the cracks to begin. It happened on the
> 5th or 6th bowl at the very end of the smoke and pipe had actually cooled somewhat from the higher temperatures earlier when I felt a "click" of sorts  and noticed the circular crack around the shank that easily broke apart as I attempted to unscrew the bit. The cracks along the bowl developed later, but they're sealed and nothing new has shown up in the 2 or 3 half bowls I've smoked today. I actually suspected there might be a problem with cracking as fast as that meerchaum transfers heat, but found nothing on the web that mentioned it as problem. I must have some bad meerchaum.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I have no knowledge of why meers crack. Too much Viagra in the tobak?


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

F. Prefect said:


> What the hell's a Uga?


UGA... University of Georgia... also the name of our mascot. When used as the Dawg's name, it is not all capitalized, and is pronounced "ugh-uh".

The bloodline of Uga is maintained by a family in Savannah who breed, raise, and train each sucessor to the UGA throne. Uga VI is Georgia's current "Damn Good Dawg"!

Just thought you'd all like to know...  
Bobby


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Ask the mutt (Hydrated).
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I have no knowledge of why meers crack. Too much Viagra in the tobak?


I don't know That part of the pipe is still intact and rigid, but I've heard too much Viagra can cause adverse side effects in areas other than where intended. I just dunno.

F. Prefect


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Low-cost entry pipe for those seeking an affordable way in to the bulldog community.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I was researching the old pipe threads and came across this one and would have to agree wholeheartedly with the OP. I just love how well and comfortable the Bulldog feels in my hand.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this one, Ken; good stuff. I only had three pipes back during my first go with pipes in the sevenites, but you can bet one of them was a bent bulldog (a smooth GBD; I think they were $25 back then), and of course I have one now. And for me, it's not just the way it's built to smoke as Mr. Moo was saying; I just love the shape. It always struck me as the one shape of the classics that just didn't seem to fit, like it was unnatural or something. I had this unnerving feeling that human beings couldn't possibly conceive of such a thing...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Antique pipe (Brakner Antique) for an antique thread.  The last dog in the kennel arrived about six months ago, a stubby 5.25" with a full .75" bowl and a perfect feel in the hand, circa. 1955.

The Dog abides, dude.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Those Brakners must have held some influence with some of today's carvers. There's a noticable resemblance.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


>


WOW. You just gave me a bad case of the "I wants." That is really nice. I only have two bulldogs (incidentally, my last two purchases): a Pete's Harp 999, and a Boswell.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn! I like that Dog, Moo. Gonna keep an eye out for one in the future.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

One thing about the Bulldog is that they are easily distinguishable, even for a newbie like me. Here's mine :biggrin1:


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

I do love myself a good bulldog shaped pipe. I gave away one to my cousin to get him started on the slope, figured start him with a shape like that, how could you resist?

Regrettably, I don't smoke the few I have all that often. One is a dedicated English blend pipe and the other (a tsuge) is my aromatic one since it's nice and small. Perfect for when out and about and you don't want to offend others with stronger baccy's.

Perhaps I'll have to get myself a new one to add to my 1792 pipe stable? Sounds like a great plan to me.
And Mario Grandi seems to tempt me daily with the dogs/rhodesians they've been producing lately, especially with in the eskimo style.


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

My first pipe was a Peterson Aran 80S Bulldog. A gift from the missus. Love it.


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

When I first got into pipes I could not stand the look of a bulldog. Then one day I picked up a Peterson Killarney 150 (Fishtail). And that was it. It started a love of Pete's and a love of the bulldog shape. I have since added a Peterson Donegal Rocky 150 (P-Lip)...and a Peterson System 313.


----------

